# saber por dónde van los tiros



## dexterciyo

— Ya sé por dónde van los tiros.

¿Existe en inglés alguna expresión que se asemeje? Me vale también cualquier traducción; si es informal, mejor.

Generalmente se dice cuando se sabe de qué se está hablando, o se saben las intenciones que alguien tiene respecto a algo, por ejemplo.

Saludos.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Hay una posible traducción en este hilo, pero es un contexto muy específico.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=631438


----------



## Lerma

_*To have an idea of what's happening*_


----------



## dexterciyo

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Hay una posible traducción en este hilo, pero es un contexto muy específico.
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=631438



Gracias, Valeria, pero esa no me vale: ya la había visto. El contexto es diferente, así como el significado...


----------



## dexterciyo

¿En un cierto contexto se podría decir "*I know where you want to get (to)*"? O algo por el estilo...


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Algo por el estilo:

"I know where you're going with this". 

"I know what you're driving at" 

"I know what you're aiming at".


----------



## dexterciyo

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Algo por el estilo:
> 
> "I know where you're going with this".
> 
> "I know what you're driving at"
> 
> "I know what you're aiming at".



Muchas gracias. ¡Me gustan!


----------



## St. Nick

_To know which way the wind is blowing._


----------



## gengo

Valeria Mesalina said:


> "I know where you're going with this".
> 
> "I know what you're driving at"
> 
> "I know what you're aiming at".



Todos esos son buenos, pero también podrías sustituir el verbo "see" por "know" aquí.


----------



## juandiego

St. Nick said:


> _To know which way the wind is blowing._



If this one is fairly well-known, I vote for it because conveys a close idea to the original.


----------



## ewie

Oh it's fairly common, Juan, but I'd say its use is restricted to the trend of general events:
_When Louis XVI rode through Paris in his carriage in the spring of 1789, he observed people spitting in his direction, and staring angrily at him.  *He must have known which way the wind was blowing*.

_i.e. he must have known that there was discontent in the air, that there was an atmosphere of revolution in the city ...


----------



## spodulike

dexterciyo said:


> — Ya sé por dónde van los tiros.
> 
> ¿Existe en inglés alguna expresión que se asemeje? Me vale también cualquier traducción; si es informal, mejor.
> 
> Generalmente se dice cuando se sabe de qué se está hablando, o se saben las intenciones que alguien tiene respecto a algo, por ejemplo.
> 
> Saludos.


 
My suggestion

"Now I know which way the wind is blowing"

"Now I know which way the wind blows"


----------



## juandiego

ewie said:


> Oh it's fairly common, Juan, but I'd say its use is restricted to the trend of general events:
> _When Louis XVI rode through Paris in his carriage in the spring of 1789, he observed people spitting in his direction, and staring angrily at him.  *He must have known which way the wind was blowing*.
> 
> _i.e. he must have known that there was discontent in the air, that there was an atmosphere of revolution in the city ...


Thank you, ewie.

So, I'm afraid I've just made a mistake here, or didn't use it the best way.

I was focusing its interpretation by the side to convey to be more or less sure of some idea of which you don't have all the clues or just have some.


----------



## ewie

I wouldn't exactly call that a 'mistake', Juan ... but I would probably have said something like _the facts are pointing in that direction*_.  I'm sure people would know what you meant: _the general appearance of the quotation seems to indicate that XXX

*_I might even have said _the *wind* is blowing in that direction_.

On the whole it's a difficult expression to 'pin down'.


----------



## Dymn

¿_"I see where you're getting at" _también se adecuaría?


----------



## horsewishr

Dymn said:


> ¿_"I see where what you're getting at" _también se adecuaría?


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

dexterciyo said:


> — Ya sé por dónde van los tiros.
> 
> ¿Existe en inglés alguna expresión que se asemeje? Me vale también cualquier traducción; si es informal, mejor.



Yes, Dymn's is a good one.


Others are;

- (Now,) I get you / it!
- (Now,) I got you / it!
(en inglés "slang", igual que en el americano, pronunciado; "Gotcha...!!")

- I see where you're coming from.
- I get / see your gist / drift.

Y, algo menos informales;
- (Now,) I see what you mean.
- I see / get your point.


Pero "saber (enterarse de / ver) por dónde van los tiros", tiene otro significado más general - que, de entrada, es  el que yo creí que era por el que estabas preguntando. En ese sentido más general significa "enterarse de qué va la cuestión / la cosa". En español jergal, "enterarse del rollo", o de "la historia"... (de "la vida" - como dicen los chelis). O de "la movida". Esto sería;

- To get the (general) idea.
- To get the gist.
- To get / catch the drift.
- To know the drill.
- To be up to date / scratch.


(*) Edit - Edited to include Magazine's point.


----------



## Magazine

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Yes, Dymn's is a good one.



El mensaje de Dymn no es correcto, debe ser como lo ha señalado Horsewish.



> - I see you're point.



Me supongo que has querido decir:

I see your point.


----------



## Dymn

horsewishr said:


>


Thanks!



Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Pero "saber (enterarse de / ver) por dónde van los tiros", tiene otro significado más general - que, de entrada, es el que yo creí que era por el que estabas preguntando. En ese sentido más general significa "enterarse de qué va la cuestión / la cosa". En español jergal, "enterarse del rollo", o de "la historia"... (de "la vida" - como dicen los chelis). O de "la movida". Esto sería;


Sí, realmente me dejé llevar por la orgánica del hilo con la que empezaron a sugerir traducciones para cuando alguien está hablando y queremos saber hacia dónde se dirige (_ya sé a dónde quieres ir a parar_), pero en realidad "_saber por dónde van los tiros_" se refiere más bien a darse cuenta de lo que hay detrás de una situación, de a dónde conduce la situación. Gracias por la sugerencias de cualquier modo


----------



## sound shift

Dymn said:


> pero en realidad "_saber por dónde van los tiros_" se refiere más bien a darse cuenta de lo que hay detrás de una situación, de a dónde conduce la situación.


"He's got the situation sized up."


----------



## Rodal

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Algo por el estilo:
> 
> "I know where you're going with this".
> 
> "I know what you're driving at"
> 
> "I know what you're aiming at".



Por dónde van los tiros es para referirse hacia dónde se direjen las intenciones de alguien. 

Al least we know where they are aiming at (what they want) or whom. This is not something you want to say to someone directly like stated in the examples above.


----------



## Rodal

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Yes, Dymn's is a good one.
> 
> 
> Others are;
> 
> - (Now,) I get you / it!
> - (Now,) I got you / it!
> (en inglés "slang", igual que en el americano, pronunciado; "Gotcha...!!")
> 
> - I see where you're coming from.
> - I get / see your gist / drift.
> 
> Y, algo menos informales;
> - (Now,) I see what you mean.
> - I see / get your point.
> 
> 
> Pero "saber (enterarse de / ver) por dónde van los tiros", tiene otro significado más general - que, de entrada, es  el que yo creí que era por el que estabas preguntando. En ese sentido más general significa "enterarse de qué va la cuestión / la cosa". En español jergal, "enterarse del rollo", o de "la historia"... (de "la vida" - como dicen los chelis). O de "la movida". Esto sería;
> 
> - To get the (general) idea.
> - To get the gist.
> - To get / catch the drift.
> - To know the drill.
> - To be up to date / scratch.
> 
> 
> (*) Edit - Edited to include Magazine's point.



Perdóname Cerros, no es lo mismo. Tampoco es lo que dice Dymn de entender una situación.  Una cosa es entender una situación, otra cosa es saber para dónde van los tiros.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Rodal said:


> Perdóname Cerros, no es lo mismo. Tampoco es lo que dice Dymn de entender una situación.  Una cosa es entender una situación, otra cosa es saber para dónde van los tiros.



A ver..., estoy de acuerdo contigo - en parte.

Esto mismo que tú señalas es a lo que yo estaba tratando de referirme en mi comentario (#17) - aunque reconozco que no me expliqué del todo claramente. Por cierto, que Dimn también lo estaba señalando antes, en # 19.



Dymn said:


> pero en realidad "_saber por dónde van los tiros_" se refiere más bien a darse cuenta de lo que hay detrás de una situación, de a dónde conduce la situación.



Es que el "por dónde van los tiros" tiene varios usos distintos, y dependiendo de cómo se use - del contexto, o de los verbos con los que va, e incluso, de si está en frase afirmativa o negativa - tiene un sentido u otro.

Así, tiene un primer significado estándar, que se refiere a "comprender", "entender lo que se dice / está diciendo", "las cosas", que es el que hemos comentado en este hilo.

En este caso, puede referirse a "lo que dice alguien concreto" (normalmente el interlocutor de uno), o a las cosas en general, a la situación general... Esto es a lo que me refería yo, en el párrafo del #17.

En estos dos casos, de significado más neutro, la expresión suele usarse en frase afirmativa, y con frecuencia con el adverbio "ya". Ejemplo;

- Ya sé por dónde van los tiros.

Puede tener dos usos;
1- Con el significado de "Ya te entiendo", "Ya entiendo lo que me estás explicando / diciendo".
(esto se le dice a alguien que está hablando con uno; "Ya sé lo que me estás diciendo", "Ya sé lo que me estás explicando"; "Ya sé por dónde van los tiros de lo que me estás diciendo").
2- "Ya entiendo las cosas / la cuestión". "Ya sé cuál es la situación".
(en este caso, se dice refiriéndose a una situación, en general, o a la situación general).

También se usa mucho en la negativa. En este caso, se usa como reproche, y significa que alguien "no se entera de nada", bien de la ignorancia (de la simple información), o de la falta de perspicacia de alguien (tanto para analizar una situación, como para ver la (mala) actuación, o las (malas) intenciones, de alguien);

- No sabe / sabes por dónde van los tiros.
(= No sabe / sabes nada de nada).

- No se entera de por dónde van los tiros.
(= No se entera de nada).

- No van por ahí los tiros.
(= No es eso a lo que me refiero).
(= No es esa la situación. No es eso lo que pasa).


Pero, aparte de estos dos usos más neutros (relativos a "información"; uno referido a "tú", y otro más general, referido a una situación), esta expresión tiene también un sentido más reticente u oscuro, denotativo de sospecha, o de "una situación oculta", de la que el hablante dice que ya la está "descubriendo", "captando", o, en este sentido más reticente, "calando". Este uso (que es al que hacéis referencia tanto Dimn como tú - y al que trataba de aludir yo en #17) tiene una denotación un poco más siniestra, si se quiere.

En este caso, suele referirse a que alguien está obrando mal, o en contra de los intereses de alguien, pero, sobre todo, a que están actuando aviesamente - encubiertamente, o "a sus espaldas". Es decir, "a traición". Ejemplos;

"Me estaban faltando cosas de comer en casa, y pensaba que me las había acabado... Resulta que mi hijo les invita a sus amigos, cuando yo no estoy... ¡Ya sé por dónde van los tiros!"

"Mi mujer me dijo que estaba yendo a ver a las amigas, pero se encuentra con alguien del trabajo. Ya sé por dónde van los tiros."


Así que, en parte, te doy la razón. Lo que sucede, es que esta expresión tiene varios usos y denotaciones distintas...

Yo había seguido la tónica del hilo, de referirse al sentido más neutro, con el significado de "entender". Pero, efectivamente, la expresión tiene ese otro significado, de "enterarse de algo (oculto)".

Esto es lo que dice el DLE;

*(*) DLE
- No van por ahí los tiros*
1. expr. coloq. U. para dar a entender lo descaminado de una presunción o conjetura.


----------



## Rodal

Gracias Cerros por explicarnos los diferentes usos que puede tener esta expresión según el contexto; estoy de acuerdo con la última acepción y entiendo que puedan existir otras acepciones y usos según cada región. Creo que es importante señalarlas todas en este hilo para dejar un buen referente. Espero que ahora, algún nativo nos pueda ayudar a dar con la expresión más adecuada en inglés para esta tercera acepción.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Bueno, en inglés, esto se puede decir
con, "To get / catch wind of something".

Ahora, esta es algo distinta de la española, en que se refiere a algo concreto (como señala el "something" de su enunciado), mientras que "saber por dónde van los tiros" carece de ningún referente concreto, y tiene un sentido más general.

"The police got wind of the drug deal, so they were able to bust it".

Por cierto que el "Diccionario Cambridge" y el "The Free Dictionary" la señalan como expresión del inglés americano - aunque el Wiktionary incluye citas del británico, entre ellas una de Dickens en "Great Expectations";

"[T]he secret was still a secret, except that you had *got wind of it*."


Esto es lo que dicen el "Cambridge Dictionary", y el "The Free Dictionary";

*(*) Cambridge Dictionary
- To get wind of something *

GET WIND OF SOMETHING | meaning in the Cambridge English Dictionary


*(*) The Free Dictionary
- To get wind of something*

get wind of


Otras traducciones posibles son;
"To find out"
"To get up to scratch"
"To get wise (to st)"

A ver si a otros foreros se les ocurren otras...


----------



## gengo

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> "Me estaban faltando cosas de comer en casa, y pensaba que me las había acabado... Resulta que mi hijo les invita a sus amigos, cuando yo no estoy... ¡Ya sé por dónde van los tiros!"
> 
> "Mi mujer me dijo que estaba yendo a ver a las amigas, pero se encuentra con alguien del trabajo. Ya sé por dónde van los tiros."



My translations:

I didn't have much to eat at home, and I thought I'd just run low; turns out my son invites his friends over when I'm not home.  Now I know what's going on!

My wife told me that she was going to see her friends, but she's meeting up with someone from work.  I know what's going on.


----------



## Rodal

gengo said:


> My translations:
> 
> I didn't have much to eat at home, and I thought I'd just run low; turns out my son invites his friends over when I'm not home.  Now I know what's going on!
> 
> My wife told me that she was going to see her friends, but she's meeting up with someone from work.  I know what's going on.



Yes, that's more like it. Also Spodulike's suggestions are right on.

"Now I know which way the wind is blowing"
"Now I know which way the wind blows" 

Welcome back gengo! ~it's good to have you back!


----------



## Magazine

Rodal said:


> "Now I know which way the wind is blowing"
> "Now I know which way the wind blows"


   



> Welcome back  *HOME * gengo! ~it's good to have you back!



I guess Rodal agrees with the slight change of his post. 

It's great to see you back , amigo.


----------



## Rodal

Magazine said:


> I guess Rodal agrees with the slight change of his post.
> It's great to see you back , amigo.


----------



## Magazine

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> con una de las expresiones ya mencionadas en el hilo, "To get / catch wind of somehing".
> 
> Ahora, esta es algo distinta de la española, en que se refiere a algo concreto (como señala el "something" de su enunciado), mientras que "saber por dónde van los tiros" carece de ningún referente concreto, y tiene un sentido más general.



LO siento, Cerros, no estoy de acuerdo.

No es _algo_ diferente sino totalemente diferente. _To get wind of _es enterarse de algo, muchas veces por casualidad .


----------



## gengo

Magazine said:


> _To get wind of _es enterarse de algo, muchas veces por casualidad.



That's right.  The image I have is of the wind blowing the sound of a voice into my ear.  That is, the information happens to come to me.  We also say _to catch wind of_.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Magazine said:


> LO siento, Cerros, no estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> No es _algo_ diferente sino totalemente diferente. _To get wind of _es enterarse de algo, muchas veces por casualidad .



Estás equivocado - creo.

"Enterarse"... Eso es lo que significa "Saber de qué van los tiros"...

El descubrir la cuestión por casualidad o intencionadamente no es lo cuenta, sino el hecho de la ocultación o el encubrimiento, de que se trata de una situación que estaba encubierta.

No sé si has visto que incluí citas de dos diccionarios distintos. Deduzco que no las has consultado, porque las dos inciden en que "to get wind of" se refiere a "enterarse de algo encubierto".

Que es justo lo que es "enterarse / saber de qué van los tiros", en el español...

Si te fijas en la cita que di de la RAE, verás que inciden en el aspecto de tratarse de una "presunción", o una "conjetura". Es decir, de una "suposición", o una información que no es "definitiva", o "segura".


Te incluyo una cita del "The Free Dictionary", para ver si te convences;

*(*) The Free Dictionary
- Get wind of (4)*
begin to suspect that something is happening; hear a rumour of. _informal._
[Farlex Partner Idioms, 2017]

get wind of


Me parece a mí que las mejores traducciones por ahora son la de Sound Shift (#20) de "to have it (the situation / someone) sized up", y las que yo propuse en #25; "to get / catch wind of st", "to get wise to it", o "to get up to scratch with something";
*
- To have the situation sized up.

- To get wind of something.
- To get wise to something.
- To get up to scratch with something.*


----------



## Rodal

Let's not get confused. To get/catch wind of something is *not* the same as knowing where the wind blows.

_To get wind of something ~_ enterarse de algo, usulamente de forma casual.
_Knowing where the wind blows ~ _tomar conocimiento de la intención, usualmente no muy buena, de alguien (saber para dónde van los tiros).


----------



## Magazine

Cerros, no sé si te has fijado, Gengo ha confirmado mi mensaje justo por encima del tuyo. 

Me refería, naturalmente, al significado "enterarse de algo" en el sentido de _llegar a saber, tener noticias de algo._

enterar
_verbo transitivo_

1.
_verbo pronominal_
(*enterarse*) 
Tomar conocimiento o recibir noticia de un asunto.
"me enteré *del* accidente por los periódicos; *de* las malas noticias se entera uno en seguida"
2.
(*enterarse*) 
Adquirir [una persona] el conocimiento de una cosa que ocurre por medio de las impresiones que comunican los sentidos.
"cuando le robaron la cartera, ni se enteró"


----------



## Marsianitoh

Rodal said:


> Let's not get confused. To get/catch wind of something is *not* the same as knowing where the wind blows.
> 
> _To get wind of something ~_ enterarse de algo, usulamente de forma casual.
> _Knowing where the wind blows ~ _tomar conocimiento de la intención, usualmente no muy buena, de alguien (saber para dónde van los tiros).



"To get wind of something" significa que algo llega a tus oídos, te enteras de algo porque recibes algún tipo de información externa. No tiene nada que ver con " saber por dónde van los tiros".
" Saber por dónde van los tiros" es comprender / darse cuenta uno mismo del verdadero significado de algo o de una situación ( muchas veces de una manera un tanto general o vaga). Interpretar algo en la dirección o sentido adecuado.
Si te enteras de algo/ algo llega a tus oídos ( get wind of something) eso puede ayudarte a darte cuenta por dónde van los tiros ( to have a situation sized up /understand what's ( really) going on/ what someone's driving at)  pero son dos cosas distintas.


----------

